# Gridlock???



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Today, the 13th of August 2007 I was pulled over in front of the T stop on Massacusetts Ave near Boylston by a Boston Patrol Officer for a “Gridlock” offense. At the time prior to the offense the traffic was moving, and directly in front of me were a green Ford explorer, and in front of this SUV was an 18-wheel tractor trailer. Now on Mass Ave. traveling North-West near Boylston St. at the lights before the T stop there are 3 lanes, one to turn right, and the other two to go straight. After this intersection there are now three lanes in front of the T stop. One to turn left only, one to continue down Mass. Ave, and the other lane for the Bus Stop. However, when you proceed through this intersection, the right lane does continue but I thought you could not use this lane (hence the reason why the patrol officers were parked there). 

At the time the Ford Explorer, and myself were traveling to continue straight on Mass Ave. I could not see that the traffic ahead was coming to a stop because of the height of the trailer. Therefore, both I and this Ford Explorer were stuck in the intersection with a green light. Within 10 seconds this light turned yellow and both of us were stuck blocking some of the intersection. The Ford Explorer decided to use the lane to the right, which I see as a Bus/Fire lane and can not be used. I mentioned this to the officer and he said that “he flagged this person to move into this lane to get out of the intersection.” Therefore I could have done this very same thing, but yet I was to blame for “gridlocking,” and the Ford Explorer was let go? If this is how laws and policies work, then why bother creating them? 

A frustrated driver,
Chris.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Dear frustrated driver,

Obviously you were following too close to the vehicle in front of you, and he was to the truck also, because you were blocking the intersection when the truck stopped. If there is lots of traffic at an intersection, traffic lights, etc you stop before the entrance of the "side road' so you do not block it. When you have enough room behind the vehicle in front of you, you can pull up. Even if the light turns green, it doesn't mean you can automaticaly go, check to see if you have enough room to make it accros the intersection and stop, whithout your vehicle blocking it. Otherwise, stay where you are.

This brings back the memory of my DI yelling at me for blocking the hatchway in the academy


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

Don't block the box


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I wish MORE tickets were given for this offense, how would you feel if YOU were in an ambulance that was stuck in traffic because some 'tard was blocking up an intersection?I'll bet you'd be screaming your ass off if your house was on fire but the apparatus were trapped . Pay it and LEARN from it please.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

I understand blocking an intersection, but I have never done this. I always make sure I have enough room in front of me at the set of lights when I see traffic stopped in front of me before I can move. However, in this instance the trailer was moving as if the traffic was moving in front, but he then came to a stop and both the car in front and myself were stuck in the intersection. The yellow light then turned and the car in front of me was trying to move out of the way, and I could not do anything but stay there. Why did the cop let the explorer go, when he was just at fault as I was?

It all happened so fast that I could not do anything, but stay there.

-Chris.


----------



## Bri9801 (May 2, 2002)

A Boston Cop gave you a ticket for gridlock??? Man you musta really pissed him off....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Why did the cop let the explorer go, when he was just at fault as I was?
* when you go fishing, do you catch every fish? You were just 'lucky'*


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

The green Explorer was a buddy of the BPO. He held you up so the officer could write and up his stats.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

eurican said:


> Why did the cop let the explorer go, when he was just at fault as I was?
> quote]
> 
> ....because he got out of the intersection where you just sat there with a dumb look on your face. Should have went left lane, turned around and try it again...the right way, lol.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

I understand blocking an intersection, but I have never done this. I always make sure I have enough room in front of me at the set of lights when I see traffic stopped in front of me before I can move. 


the line "I never___________" (fill in the blank for whatever traffic offense the person committed) is rather amusing to me. If I hear that I pretty much always write money! I'm sure you always obey all traffic laws and just this once you got stopped. My advise: appeal the citation....tell your lame line to the magistrate....pay for a judges appeal...tell your lame excuse to the judge....and then you can pay your fine for gridlocking the intersection!


----------

